# Dealers in Southern CA



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I live in San Diego and want to buy a Pinarello. I am attempting to obtain a list of Southern CA Pinarello dealers - but the Pinarello web site is HORRIBLE and useless (major language barriers.....). Does anyone know of a list of Southern California dealers that stock the bikes?

I have been to my LBS (and they have the line), but they don't carry much stock and they have been useless in answering my questions so far. I want to ride and compare the Dogma K, vs a Dogma 2. The shop that can provide this ride and answer all of my questions will get my business. I don't think that's asking too much when plunking down >$10K for a bicycle. 

I have no intention of buying on-line, I'm just asking for some great service.


Thanks!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I can't guarantee these places sell Pinarellos, but I've seen them at Helen's Cycles in Santa Monica and Marina del Rey, and at Incycle in Pasadena.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Check out Pulse Endurance in Chula Vista? I'm sure there are others. Or you could use:

The Mappy Thing - San Diego Bike Shops

and see who comes up


----------



## rlafleur (May 5, 2008)

*Rose Canyon Cycles*

Try Ron Lacey at Rose Canyon Bicycles on Santa Fe St. in SD. Of the 10 people I know with Pinarellos, Ron Lacey has supplied at least 9 of them. I'm not sure of how much stock he normally carries though. I got my 2011 Paris from him and it's a great ride. Good luck.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Gita website!*

No language barrier unless you can't speak North Carolinian....

Gitabike


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't think the Dogma K is being imported to the US as of now. I was just in Surf City Cyclery in Huntington Beach on Edinger yesterday and saw a new 2011 Paris with full Campy Chorus with Fulcrum One wheels for $4375 size 54 in mat black with blue lettering. The manager told me it was a closeout since they don't carry Pinarello anymore and are selling below their cost. Everybody else seems to be selling these for around $6500. If it fits you this is a great deal it seems to me.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Dogma K is basically the Kobh renamed because the original name was stupid.

Don't expect to see it in the states until Gita sells out of their stock of Kobh frames. I would expect to see the remaining stock being dumped at major sale prices by Competitive Cyclist/Bonktown fairly soon.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Thes two in Orange County

ARoadBike4U in Irvine 
Main St. & Red Hill Ave. Irvine, CA 92614
(949) 752-2080 • (866) 742-2196 toll free
[email protected]

Banning's Bikes in Fullerton
206 N Harbor Blvd
Fullerton, CA 92832
(714) 525-2200 
banningsbikes.com/


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

A guy I work with got his at Rose Canyon. Told me he got a good deal on a slightly used demo.
He also picked up a Campy groupset really cheap there as well.

Also Nytro in Encinitas and this new place in Rancho Santa Fe: Ranch Cycles | Home


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

I met the guys from Bannings at the 2012 showing for Pinarello in Treviso last summer. I would give them a shout.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 29, 2001)

The US distributor for Pinarello is Gita Sports, they import Pinarello, Eddy Merckx, Giordana sports wear, and DMT shoes. If you want to find a US dealer, go to Gitabike.com and click on the icon for the product you're looking for.
Almost all of them will point you towards Rose Canyon Cycles in San Diego Ca 858 490 5303; can't for the life of me figure out why that is.
You'll see products on the Pinarello site that is not shipped to the US. The manufacture Pinarello makes different products for the different countries base on there sells market so you'll see items on the Pinarello site that is not shipped to the US. If it's not on gitabike.com don't plan on it.
Hope this helps.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Competitive Cyclist has a great online tool to compare build options with detailed weight and price data :thumbsup:

Pinarello bikes and frames - Competitive Cyclist - Featuring Dogma FP, Paris Carbon, Paris, F4:13, Alu Cross


----------



## Ron L (Nov 29, 2001)

Rose Canyon Cycles has a few of the Bob Campy Super Record EPS bikes. They are equipped with Compact cranks, MOST integrated bar and stem and the cassettes are 11/25 with Campy Shamals wheels. The bike are well put together with little to no work required.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

masi85 said:


> I don't think the Dogma K is being imported to the US as of now. I was just in Surf City Cyclery in Huntington Beach on Edinger yesterday and saw a new 2011 Paris with full Campy Chorus with Fulcrum One wheels for $4375 size 54 in mat black with blue lettering. The manager told me it was a closeout since they don't carry Pinarello anymore and are selling below their cost. Everybody else seems to be selling these for around $6500. If it fits you this is a great deal it seems to me.


I was in there a few months ago and they told me they just started to carry Pinarello . A rack on your right just as you walk in.
FWIW he also said they stopped carrying Easton wheelsets.


----------



## PlainEnvelopes (Feb 2, 2012)

Bike bling in escondido has a nice selection that is where I am picking up my bike this week.

nytro in encinitas


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Was just in Helen's in M Beach and talked to Josh, a very, very nice guy. He has me thinking about a 6.2.


----------



## Orlando-333 (May 29, 2011)

bannings is now east west bikes

tell him Orlando sent you; he will give you the treatment

he sold me the limited edition eps dogma 2


----------

